# breeder



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello,

I am in the process of finding a breeder. I spoke to one yesterday and she was very nice and knowledgable but I have a few questions maybe someone can help me with.
First question - she does not remove the dew claws. If I want to I can remove them when I have the puppy and
Second question - this one really bothers me. She micro chips her puppies and I can understand why but once I have the puppy I would like the micro chip put in my name and she said no. What if this puppy/dog does get lost and she is picked up and scanned. The agency that scanned her will not release her to me, they will call her. What if she isn't home? My poor baby could spend a couple of hours or even days in a kennel. Is this normal? I think if I pay money for this puppy then it should be my puppy. I even offered to pay for the micro chip to be inserted and it could be in her name until I get the puppy and then have it transferred to mine and my husbands name but she said no. Any comments? Help, she wants me to send her a deposit but my husband will not let me unless she agrees to put the micro chip in our name.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jami_@Feb 22 2004, 10:51 PM
> *Any comments? Help, she wants me to send her a deposit but my husband will not let me unless she agrees to put the micro chip in our name.*


 I see up and downs to this, however if it was going to my dog then the chip would have to be in my name


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi there


I can see your point. The first question, i dont have any answers sorry,
I did not know the breeder was meant to remove it.

But as for the second one if it was me i would look for another breeder, 
If your not happy with her (which you not) and your paying good money for a pup you want it to be YOURS. 

Im sure your breeder is a lovely lady but if its chipped with her details people (kennels/vets etc) will class it as her dog. And you may find that you didnt have any real proof to show that the pup was yours. <_< 

In the end its up to you, would you be happy with a dog for maybe 10 years or longer being chipped to someone else? If it was me i would def want the chip to be in my name. 

Bellas Mummy


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks all for replying so quickly...I haven't sent the check...but I did email the breeder asking if she was firm on the chipping issue. If she is, then I will look for another breeder. I spoke with my vet this morning and he didn't like the ideal either. He said it is my dog and the chip should be in my name. I sent out six emails on my lunchbreak today, maybe I will get a reply. Keep your fingers crossed!!! Also my husband wants to see a copy of her contract before I/we send her a check. Don't think she will provide, but who knows.


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi again Jami 

Was pleased youve not sent the cheque yet, think ur doing the right thing.
Please let us know how you get on with the breeder and if she will change her mind on the chip name. I just think its kinda strange she wants it in her name.

Good luck with her or with finding a nice breeder you are happy with


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi all, again.

My husband and I have decided to pass on the puppy. The breeder emailed a copy of her contract to me and my husband read it. First of all my husband is a lawyer and he said no way were we going to sign. As far as he was concerned we would be "renting a dog." I have two friends that breed dogs, not maltese, and I showed them the contract and they said they had never seen anything like it. The breeder could come at anytime for any reason and take the dog. She doesn't even have to have a reason to remove the dog, she just can. My husband said it is the worse contract he has seen in some time. He said the breeder could just come and take Lacey (we think this is what we are going to name the puppy) and we could do nothing but say "bye bye Lacey." I will keep looking so keep your fingers crossed!! Thanks all for letting me "vent."


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hiya

I am pleased to hear you are going to wait for another pup. 
I know its really hard when you want one right now but the breeder does not sound like she can be trusted at all. Its really sad that there are people like that









Im from Scotland and there are not a lot of Maltese breeders here, its not a very well known breed unfortunately. Most people ask ''oh is that a westie gone wrong?'' (!!)
and when i correct them they smile but its obvious they dont have a clue what im talking about lol :lol: :lol: 


The first breeder i found was a little strange, the dog was to be registered in her name also and she too had a contract which to be honest was so confusing and made so little sense I didn't even bother finishing going over it but just decided no. It was hard to say no esp 
since I wanted the pup so badly and because there are so few 
breeders here. <_< 

I am please I waited though








Bella was born with a heart murmur and again I went though the ''will I wont I take her'' - everyone told me not to, esp when the vet had said he didn't know how she would live. But the breeder could not of been nicer and was genuinely shocked when she found out and was surprisingly honest and offered me another puppy. In the end though I took Bella, which the breeder gave me for free. 
We are still in touch a 13 months later and Bella is still doing well.  

Good luck in finding a lovely breeder,I will keep my fingers crossed fo you!
I'm sure you your hubby and Maltese will be very happy. Please let us know when you get your little Lacey









Best wishes,
Bella Mummy & Bella


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Spoke with the breeder this morning...she really is a nice woman. Never had a problem with her, just her contract. I had emailed her and told her that I could not sign her contract and I wished her all the luck with her "babies." Well wouldn't you know she email me back asking to talk with me and if possible to provide my phone number at work so she could call me. Well she did and we spoke. Told her my concerns and she agreed that the contract is not written in stone and that we could and should discuss the points that I have problems with. She agreed to have the micro chip registered in my name, my husbands name and her name. Her reasons for having it also in her name are valid and she understood my concerns about also having it in our name. Also told her I had a problem with the fixing of the dog...don't get me wrong this little dog will be "fixed" as soon as possible - but the wording in her contract was just a little to vague. So she agreed to amended that portion to fit in with what I need. She told me most people don't like that they are being told that they cannot breed, but I told her I had no problem with that, just wanted to clear up the language a little.
So I am looking at this situation and telling myself that it is a very good sign that the breeder wants the best for her puppies but is also willing to work with adopting parents. She doesn't know me and I don't know her, so it is difficult on both our parts at times to make sure the other is on the "up and up."

Puppy is scheduled to be born in mid-March and I can take her home in July. So much work for a puppy that is not even born yet. Oh, just so you know, if I don't like any of the puppies in the litter she will give me my deposit back or I can wait to see if and when she has her next litter. Also when puppy is seven weeks old I can go and visit and get to know puppy and she can get to know me. Breeder even agree that I can take toys and blankets and get the smell of the puppy on and bring home for my cat to smell. I have to take into consideration his little feelings also. He is my baby so he will have to do some adjusting too, but he is used to dogs, had two in his lifetime but both have died.
So keep your fingers crossed (have heard from three other breeders today so I am looking into them also, but I do like this breeder)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sounds like this will all work out, its hard to communicate via emails sometimes in situations like this, keep everyone posted


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

Me again,

My husband wants to pass on the puppy. He just doesn't have a good feeling. He is very hesitant to adopt a puppy from Pennsylvania from a breeder with the contract that this breeder wants us to sign. He told me that Pennsylvania is a common well state and that the laws there are much different than in Ohio. Very hard for me to come into the state if I have a problem with the breeder and taking her to court. (just for you who don't know my husband is an attorney). Could run into all kinds of problems... more than I could list here that he listed for me. So back to square one...looking for a breeder. Everyone I know and their families and friends looking for a breeder for me. Did all of you have this much time and effect into looking for a breeder? Been looking for a while and not having much luck. When I adopted my lab and cocker spaniel I did not have this much trouble finding a breeder and did not have so many restrictions placed on me from their breeders. And both of these dogs came from very good breeders. Both were very beautiful dogs and very well behaved.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

If you buy the puppy, either she doesn't put the chip in or it is put in YOUR name. Morgan has a chip, I didn't put it in him, was in when I purchased him, I simply went on line and now he is registered to ME, which is simply how it should be.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

BTW, I TOTALLY disagree with this signing a contract stating you will not breed...my sister bought a shitzu puppy for my mother and had to sign a contract stating the very same thing. I am sorry, most of us have these little ones as part of our families and it should be OUR decision as to what we want..to breed or not to breed. Did someone stick a contract in her hand when she bought her first puppy and tell her she couldn't breed? I'm sorry, just my feeling on that issue. BTW, my little one is fixed and didn't plan to breed BUT it was MY decision, no one elses. I have ALOT of feelings on that issue. Another thing to think about, where I am, there are very few Malts and the few breeders I came across, it is the very same thing,they want you to sign a contract agreeing not to breed, makes me wonder if it is just a case of a short supply so higher price? I dunno...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

Well good news...my husband and I went to see the breeder Saturday. 3 1/2 hour drive to get there, but it was worth it. The breeder has wonderful maltese. I have seen some that made me wonder, but hers were beautiful. After speaking with her we both agreed that she is very caring and honest. She did agree to have the chip put into our names. The part about having the dog "fixed" does not bother me. My other two dogs (a lab and cocker spaniel) both had this in their contracts. I have no interest in breeding or having just one litter. To much work!!! I just want to add an new addition to our family and since both of our dogs have died we feel ready for a new one. Puppies won't be born until mid-March so I won't have unitl June (12 weeks from date of birth) but she said we could come and visit once the puppies have their shots and she is sure they are healthly. I am just so excited, don't know how I am going to wait until June to bring this little one home. I guess I will just have to keep buying stuff for it (this little one has so many toys now, I just don't know how to tell myself no when I see a cute toy). So I guess I am very lucky that all has worked out. Some of the horror stories I have read about trying to find a great breeder with wonderful dogs have made me wonder if I was ever going to find a breeder. I have spoken to so many in the past two months that I just didn't trust - that little voice inside told me not to - that I was considering looking for another type of breed. So keep your fingers crossed that all works out well...I have a feeling inside that it will. Thanks for all the wonderful advice!!


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

Congratulations on the puppy and finding a good breeder.

I do think it is very responsible of the breeder to have a microchip put in the dog and under her name and have considered doing this myself, but have been a bit unsure due to the way that a new owner likes to have the chip in their name.

The reason I see for the breeder putting the chip in their name is so that if the puppy were to end up in a rescue home, in the vets, even stolen or the new owner had passed away then the breeder would be able to take the dog in or return to the purchaser.

i would always take back one of my dogs as they are still my dogs babies and peoples situations can change.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Congrats on your new additoin to be! You will never know how you ever got on without one after you get him/her!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

There are so many shady people out there sometimes you dont know who is for real, i have been talking to some potentially good breeders i got from this site and im definetly shopping around for maxi to have a sister or a brother


----------

